# 3336 so far



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

that is what the count is without the borders yet! Yes, it's my English paper piecing project that I have been sewing by hand. I am at a stand still in the road on how I want to finish the blanket. Add borders, no borders, borders in white, borders in color. I think this is the hard part about the whole quilt so far. I started this back in March of this year, and in 8 months, I now don't know what I want to do. Well here is some pics of what it looks like. It measures out at 80 x 84 inches right now.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Wow! Gorgeous. I've never seen a tumbling block EPP. I'd perhaps do a narrow inner border of a medium-dark colour, then a wider white border. Bind it in the same colour as the inner border.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I would go around and finish it with white to bring everything together, then do a narrow border in a light color, and a wider border in a dark color. I like the edges to be dark because of dirt.


----------



## Gretchen Ann (Aug 30, 2010)

What ever you do, it will be beautiful! Wow, I'm impressed you've done it all since March. That is really staying focused!


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

It's beautiful!


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

that's amazing!


----------



## okiemom (May 12, 2002)

very, very nice!!! I am working on a grandmother's flower garden. I have no idea how I want to put it together. I really have no idea how to bind it. Can't wait to see it finished. Is this the first one you have done?


----------



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

Okiemom,
yes this is the first one I have done. I find that all this hand sewing is very relaxing to do and have already found another design I would like to try.


----------



## Becka (Mar 15, 2008)

That's beautiful!


----------



## bgraham (Jun 30, 2005)

Beautiful!! I love it!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Please post a photo when you finish. It looks like a cheerful quilt.


----------

